# Can't decide



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

So obviously Widget can't stay in his tank forever. (Well I guess he technically could, but I don't want him to, so, moving on.) But I find myself stuck deciding between a cage and a sterilite home. I made him a travel sterilite home (We're going on vacation so he's staying with Aunt Lisa for a week.) I could just continue on with that and attach another tub. But I like the idea of a cage too, since they're easier to deal with (IMHO). 

A sterilite container might be easier to heat, but I wouldn't need a light stand for a cage. Plus on a sterilite container there's always the chance my cats will try to sleep on top of it under the heater and break the screening. >.<

Any one have any insight on which might be better? And as far as cages go what brands and models do you prefer? I've been trolling thru our meager order selection at work and the only thing that jumped out at me comes in a two pack case. -_- 

Halp?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Personally, I prefer cages. Here is one that I like: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753643 
If you decide to get it, buy the x-large.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Personally I'm a fan of the Ferret Nation cage, they're well built, escape proof and climb proof for most hedgehogs, but unfortunately expensive. If I had to do it again and had a table area, I would go for Sterlite bins as you can add onto them and create a fair amount of space for your hedgehog, I personally want more space for my guys with the FN cages, and actually got an idea I plan on attempting over the next month.


----------

